

Tools for 3D "browsing" of a file system? - CaptSolo

Can you point to software that gives user a 3D visualization of a file system? Any tools which you like and can suggest to others?<p>If done well it can be incredibly cool. Unfortunately all the projects I found are old and not maintained any more.<p>xCruiser seems to be the best of the bunch - http://xcruiser.sourceforge.net/
======
omouse
Some of the projects that are old and unmaintained may still _work_. Have you
tried running them at least?

~~~
CaptSolo
I did. That's why I mentioned xCruiser - it definitely looks old but works
nicely. But being old it also lacks the usability and polish that a more
modern app might have.

Some more of old goodies are mentioned towards the end of this thread:
<http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-163664.html>

